# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Управление небольшой фирмой и обмен данными (1.1.2.5)

## iWizard

Приветствую.
Тут возникла необходимость заиметь себе конфигурацию "Управление небольшой фирмой", потому как легка в настройке, а так же в работе. Для моих нужно в общем достаточно. Но вот возник вопрос, как сделать обмен данными между ними? Я звонил в 1с и они мне там сказали, что данный продукт поддерживает как выгрузку в бухгалтерию, там и обмен данными между равноценными конфигурациями, то есть если поставить вторую такую же где-то то после настройки будет работать. Вопрос заключается в том как это все настроить?
Подскажите направление движения, буду признателен за ответы.

----------


## iva2

Не торопись покупать, программа ещё сырая, очень много новшевств, но и недоделок, возьмёшь потом, только через пол года, год доведут до ума. Им надо раздать в пользование, поправить программу, а потом только продавать, а они продают, а потом только правят на нас пользователях.

----------


## iWizard

> Не торопись покупать, программа ещё сырая, очень много новшевств, но и недоделок, возьмёшь потом, только через пол года, год доведут до ума. Им надо раздать в пользование, поправить программу, а потом только продавать, а они продают, а потом только правят на нас пользователях.


да я как-то покупать пока не собирался, вопрос то был в другом, как обмен сделать

----------


## iva2

> да я как-то покупать пока не собирался, вопрос то был в другом, как обмен сделать


Ты знаешь, я пол года назад разбирался, потом что-то не заладилось и я бросил... Элементарные проводки и то не совпадают, например в бухгалтерии движение денежных средств из кассы в банк Д 51 - К 50, в управлении неб. фирм. Д 51- К 71, Д 71 - К 50, т.е. через подотчетника. И таких нюансов много. С зарплатой тоже сложно будет выгружаться... Если уж очень надо можно попозже разобраться, но пока это пустая трата времени... Разочаруешься...

----------


## iWizard

> Ты знаешь, я пол года назад разбирался, потом что-то не заладилось и я бросил... Элементарные проводки и то не совпадают, например в бухгалтерии движение денежных средств из кассы в банк Д 51 - К 50, в управлении неб. фирм. Д 51- К 71, Д 71 - К 50, т.е. через подотчетника. И таких нюансов много. С зарплатой тоже сложно будет выгружаться... Если уж очень надо можно попозже разобраться, но пока это пустая трата времени... Разочаруешься...


понятно, может тогда есть какое решение чтобы работало нормально?

----------


## iva2

> понятно, может тогда есть какое решение чтобы работало нормально?


Аська есть?

_Добавлено через 9 минут 51 секунду_



> понятно, может тогда есть какое решение чтобы работало нормально?


В чем проблема? Что работает не так как хотелось бы?

----------


## iWizard

> Аська есть?


неа, можно в личку, если не сложно

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 29 секунд_
Хотелось бы чтобы была база основная и 2-3 дополнительных, для работы с базой разных людей. так чтоб со складом проблем не было (количество) и документы были во всех базах, ну то есть так скажем, репликация чтоб была. Но возможность выделить отдельно машинку под сервер баз данных отсутствует.

----------


## iva2

> неа, можно в личку, если не сложно
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 29 секунд_
> Хотелось бы чтобы была база основная и 2-3 дополнительных, для работы с базой разных людей. так чтоб со складом проблем не было (количество) и документы были во всех базах, ну то есть так скажем, репликация чтоб была. Но возможность выделить отдельно машинку под сервер баз данных отсутствует.


Ничего не понял:confused: опиши проблему как есть, в живую, может помогу:yes:

----------


## iWizard

> Ничего не понял:confused: опиши проблему как есть, в живую, может помогу:yes:


Ок. И так, мы тольео начали работать, но уже начинает не хватать excel для ведения учета и анализа. Нас 3 человека, каждому из нас нужно иметь доступ к данным, но мы сидим в разных местах. Так вот что нужно в итоге. Одна главная база и три базы подчиненных. То есть в главной будет вестись прием товара, корректировка цен и прочее. Подчиненные базы будут заниматься продажами. То есть если одна подчиненная продаст товар то в результате должны увидеть все, а так же во всех базах должна появиться актуальная информация о состоянии склада, о продаже и приеме денег (документы) и прочие документы и проводки. То есть стоит проблема репликации данных. Идеальным решением было бы через FTP, но многое перерыл и не нашел ничего ((

----------


## iva2

вопрос в следующем: у меня рабочий день окончился, но пока есть ещё 5 мин. Всё что ты описал - надо сделать в управлении неб. фирмой? или всё-таки в 1с бухгалтерия?  Ведь можно сделать всё это через web-сервер и база будет одна на троих. Никак не нахожу связи между возникшей задачей и "Управлением небольшой фирмой". Пиши ответ я вечером дома посмотрю диалог.

----------


## iWizard

> вопрос в следующем: у меня рабочий день окончился, но пока есть ещё 5 мин. Всё что ты описал - надо сделать в управлении неб. фирмой? или всё-таки в 1с бухгалтерия?  Ведь можно сделать всё это через web-сервер и база будет одна на троих. Никак не нахожу связи между возникшей задачей и "Управлением небольшой фирмой". Пиши ответ я вечером дома посмотрю диалог.


именно управление ебольшой фиромй, бухгалтерия не нужна. а через вэб-сервер было бы интересно, правда не понятно как. насколько я понял там нужно дополнительно что-то ставить, но не уверен, что возможно на виртуальном хостинге, которые есть сейчас (сайт на нем)

возможно я ошибочно связывал с EYA и вероятно есть возможность с другими конфигурациями сделать то, о чем написано выше.
Жду ответа

----------


## DAC

Оно как бы УНФ с БП путать не надо, УНФ это программа для управленческого учета, её скорее с УТ сравнивать, а вообще это закос в сторону УПП для малышей.

----------


## iWizard

> Оно как бы УНФ с БП путать не надо, УНФ это программа для управленческого учета, её скорее с УТ сравнивать, а вообще это закос в сторону УПП для малышей.


я и не спорю, мне бы решение найти, которое будет работать, а пока я не услышал предложений, да  и интернет не пестрит этими самыми решениями. Я конечно допускаю, что мою проблему реши коммерческое и специально написанное, но пока хотелось бы рассмотреть бесплатные варианты.

----------


## AlexZander_D

А я прочитав топик так ничего и не понял =)
Обмен УНФ-БП? Есть и даже работает штатный, если вдруг чего, то свистите и я дам обработку для обмена.
Что касается штатного, то я на соседнем форме отписался, вот цитирую:



> Ситуация по обмену решилась. Знаете... А он ведь работает!!!
> Рассказываю, в УНФке создаем свою фирму(мы), задаем префиксы и вносим справочники, делаем хоть один документ(например, счет на оплату). Запускаем БП(1.6 или 2.0, не имеет значения), делаем фирму(мы) там, и вот момент №1, названия фирм и префиксы должны быть идентичны созданным в УНФ. Готово? Продолжаем.
> В УНФ включаем поддержку обмена(как делать это учить не надо?), настраиваем обмен на стороне УНФ. Первая выгрузка может идти очень долго, проявите терпение. После этого настроим обмен в БП, там идет загрузка и идет она ещё дольше выгрузки в УНФ(у меня БП 2.0 делала это 6 часов, но может т.к у меня документов в УНФ было много). Ах да, в БП укажите, что ничего выгружаться из неё не должно(оно имхо и не очень-то надо).
> Готово? Первичный обмен прошел, но в БП пусто? Не унывайте, запускайте обмен в УНФ ещё раз, а потом и в БП и вуа-ля! Всё на своих местах.
> Важные моменты:
> 1. При обмене неиспользуемую базу советую закрыть(т.е если идет выгрузка в УНФ, БП должна быть закрыта) Это экономит до 1-1.5 времени.
> 2. Правильно и точно настройте параметры учетной политики в БП, а то будут траблы с проведением документов. Но если вдруг не проводятся реализации, то проведите их ручками, при дальнейшей эксплуатации ошибки больше не будет.
> 
> Выводы: пора отвыкать от УТ, где данные и справочники переносились ещё во время работы мастера обмена.
> ...


Вооот... Всё работает на 5 баллов. А что касается режима работы через веб, то там тоже все легко и просто(мы себе конфу в веб вывесили для рег. предов), сраззу скажу, надо нормального админа для этого и оч-ч-ч-чень желательно отдельный сервер.

----------


## iWizard

да, похоже не совсем четко описал, обмен нужен не с БП, а с такой же конфигурацией УНФ (точнее двумя).

----------


## DAC

Пока стандартные планы обмена имеют в своем составе лишь УНФ-БП и УНФ БП 2.0
Но сделать обмен между несколькими одинаковыми базами - это в принципе не очень сложная работа программиста - часа на 3 (в принципе думаю, что могу собственный обмен под 8.1 переделать под УНФ и выложить).
А вообще, суть УНФ и платформы 8.2 как раз в уходе от центральных-периферийных баз :)

----------


## iWizard

> Пока стандартные планы обмена имеют в своем составе лишь УНФ-БП и УНФ БП 2.0
> Но сделать обмен между несколькими одинаковыми базами - это в принципе не очень сложная работа программиста - часа на 3 (в принципе думаю, что могу собственный обмен под 8.1 переделать под УНФ и выложить).
> А вообще, суть УНФ и платформы 8.2 как раз в уходе от центральных-периферийных баз :)


согласен, с концепцией ухода от периферии, но обстоятельства требуют))
если у вас есть готовое решение и вы поделитесь им безвозмездно я не буду отказываться)

----------


## polkin

Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Тоже нужен обмен между УНФ

----------


## rinosik

помогите плиз найти подробное описание по сабжу. Т.к. пытаюсь адаптировать конфигурацию под медцентр. Как лучше организовать оказание мед.услуг и учет некоторых необходимых расходников? Помогите кто может, хоть чем!

----------


## ArPlus

Те же проблемы. РИБ нет. В 1с и франчайзи такой же ответ (лениво так: - В принципе программисту 3 часа работы....
- Возьметесь? 
- Не...



> помогите плиз найти подробное описание по сабжу. Т.к. пытаюсь адаптировать конфигурацию под медцентр. Как лучше организовать оказание мед.услуг и учет некоторых необходимых расходников? Помогите кто может, хоть чем!


Аналогично. Описание продается в самой 1с. 300 рублей стоит.
Я поковырялся - можно ничего не менять. Надо написать РМ для администратора и врачей, пусть формируются типовые документы.

----------


## rinosik

А как написать РМ? Это должна быть внешняя подключаемая обработка или в как?

----------


## ArPlus

Ну как захочешь. Можно внешнюю... При запуске системы запускать ее..

----------


## rinosik

[QUOTE=ArPlus;64488]Ну как захочешь. Можно внешнюю... При запуске системы запускать ее..[/QUOTEА ты можешь помочь?

Если да то на каких основах? Просто я внес ряд доработок для своих удобств (справочник сотрудники, ряд макетов - амбулаторная карта и бланки анализов)

----------


## ArPlus

Справочник Сотрудники? Он же там есть? Ну раз начал ковырять конфу, то и продолжай в том же духе. Старайся свои объекты как то отмечать. Например наименование начинай с "rinosik". А чем помочь?

Ну например идея такова: Для администратора все РМ сводится к записи клиентов, на заданную дату, распечатать комплект документов до, приход денег после выхода от врача.
Обработка РМ Выводим таблицу значений состоящий из 
1. Дата-ВремяНачала-ВремяКонца-Контрагент-Врач (Сотрудник)
При вводе новой строки создается документ Событие.
При исправлении реквизитов меняется информация в документе.
2. Состояние (Этот реквизит есть в Событии)
Когда пациент приходит, администратор тыкает на это поле и распечатывает документы до (Договор на оказании услуг). Не ведома для него на основании события формируется документ ЗаказПокупателя.
3. АктВыполненых работ и сумма.
Врач на своем РМ тупо ввел оказанные услуги пациенту. Акт формируется на основании ЗаказаПокупателя.
4. Оплата.
Опять же при изменении Состояния на "выполнено" на основании Акта оказанных услуг формируется документ Поступление Денег в Кассу.

Еще красивше (Это же 8.2!) можно нарисовать Навигацию.

Ну как то так я это вижу. 
Ну а "адекватный" и подготовленный работник может все это проделывать и сам, без заморочек.

записался). Если перенес инфу, когда клиент пришел, то администратор отмечает

----------


## rinosik

Ну так то я считаю и должно быть. Спасибо за помощь, попробую начинать делать навигацию. Это было бы даже очень удобно

_Добавлено через 6 минут 15 секунд_
еще раз перечитал твою рекомендацию, и понимаю что сам такое скорее всего не сумею. Сможешь помочь?

----------


## ArPlus

Вот сижу и делаю... После 8.1 постоянно стопарюсь. Сейчас затор на передаци информации с сервера на клиент. Платформа ругается "Отсутствует отображение для типа '{http://v8.1c.ru/8.1/data/core}ValueTable'" Че, блин ей надо не пойму... Но разбираюсь...
С Навигацией пока не потяну. Тут или с одним или с другим разбираться. Смысл в том, что Создается общий Макет например "Навигация для администратора". Загружаешь картинку, а в тексте надо задать html код. Для этого надо на фотошопе посмотреть координаты ссылок и этих картинок. Потом администратор тыкает на ссылку, ты ее перехватываешь и в зависимости от названия запускаешь процедуру или открываешь объект... Ну как то так... Мне тоже в первой как котенок слепой тычусь... Уж подумал, может фиг сним и на базе Бухгалтерии 8.1 сделать? Но есть желание УНФ изучить...
Чем помочь то? Мыслями или функциями? ;)

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 54 секунды_
Кстати текущая версия 1.1.3.4

----------


## rinosik

Мыслями ты уже помог. Спасибо, теперь надо попытаться это реализовать. Как думаешь можно ведь изменить код стандартной навигации, под задуманную, а изображение можно свое как хочешь нарисовать.:confused:

----------


## polkin

А как бы на базе УНФ организовать интернет магазин?
1. любой может ввести пустой пароль и имя
2. входит с правами только просмотра номенклатуры, цены.
3. оформление заказа 
4. оформление контрагента
5. я получаю заказ.

----------


## ArPlus

> Мыслями ты уже помог. Спасибо, теперь надо попытаться это реализовать. Как думаешь можно ведь изменить код стандартной навигации, под задуманную, а изображение можно свое как хочешь нарисовать.:confused:


Ну код то там не замысловатый. Картинку нарисовать надо, желательно в том же стиле. Места гиперссылок на фотошоп можно вычислить, если память не изменяет. Там тоже плевое дело.
<AREA shape=RECT _coords=46,104,112,150_ href="v8config://Документ.ЗаказПоставщику.Ф  орма.ФормаДокумента"></AREA>
<AREA shape=RECT _coords=34,42,126,85_ href="v8config://Документ.СчетНаОплатуПост  вщика.Форма.ФормаДокумент  "></AREA>

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 37 секунд_



> А как бы на базе УНФ организовать интернет магазин?
> 1. любой может ввести пустой пароль и имя
> 2. входит с правами только просмотра номенклатуры, цены.
> 3. оформление заказа 
> 4. оформление контрагента
> 5. я получаю заказ.


Веб обмена я там не встречал.
Вообще берешь бесплатный движок интернет магазина. Смотришь в каком формате там находятся базы данных. Делаешь обработку по выгрузке эих данных на 1С и загрузку на языке движка. При оформлении заказа тебе на почтовый ящик приходит письмо. Делаешь обработку на 1С, которое будет считывать это письмо и генерировать заказ.

----------


## polkin

> Веб обмена я там не встречал.
> Вообще берешь бесплатный движок интернет магазина. Смотришь в каком формате там находятся базы данных. Делаешь обработку по выгрузке эих данных на 1С и загрузку на языке движка. При оформлении заказа тебе на почтовый ящик приходит письмо. Делаешь обработку на 1С, которое будет считывать это письмо и генерировать заказ.


Да весь смысл в том, что-бы не делать двойную работу.... Нормально прописать права и обработку заказа...

----------


## ArPlus

Где прописать? Кому прописать?:confused:




> А как бы на базе УНФ организовать интернет магазин?
> 1. любой может ввести пустой пароль и имя


Куда ввести? Кому ввести? Зачем вводить ПУСТОЙ пароль? Зачем вводить ПУСТОЕ имя?



> 2. входит с правами только просмотра номенклатуры, цены.


Куда входить? Кто входит?



> 3. оформление заказа


Где?!!



> 4. оформление контрагента


Куда?!!



> 5. я получаю заказ.


Поздравляю!

----------


## rinosik

> Ну код то там не замысловатый. Картинку нарисовать надо, желательно в том же стиле. Места гиперссылок на фотошоп можно вычислить, если память не изменяет. Там тоже плевое дело.
> <AREA shape=RECT coords=46,104,112,150 href="v8config://Документ.ЗаказПоставщику.Ф  орма.ФормаДокумента"></AREA>
> <AREA shape=RECT coords=34,42,126,85 href="v8config://Документ.СчетНаОплатуПост  вщика.Форма.ФормаДокумен та"></AREA>


Открыл я обработку панели навигации, да там конечно множество команд, у каждой кнопки получается свои координаты в HTML?
Если так, то я конечно представляю мысленно вид панели (АРМ врача и администратора), но какие документы должны проходить по этому алгоритму, и делать её одинаковой для всех сотрдуников? будет ли так работать?
Короче это капец полный :):confused:

----------


## polkin

> Цитата:
> А как бы на базе УНФ организовать интернет магазин?
> 1. любой может ввести пустой пароль и имя 
> 
> Куда ввести? Кому ввести? Зачем вводить ПУСТОЙ пароль? Зачем вводить ПУСТОЕ имя?


 На сколько я понимаю - УНФ можно вывисеть в интернете. Далее нужно ввести роль "посетитель". Для того, что-бы любой посетитель данного IP смог войти и посмотреть предлагаемую номенклатуру и прайс. ПУСТОЙ пароль и ПУСТОЕ имя для роли "посетитель" для того, что-бы каждый посетитель не запрашивал его.



> 2. входит с правами только просмотра номенклатуры, цены. 
> 
> Куда входить? Кто входит?


На сайт,где висит УНФ. Посетитель сайта.



> 3. оформление заказа 
> 
> Где?!!


В обработке 
Безымянный.jpg



> 4. оформление контрагента 
> Куда?!!


Если посетитель сформировал "заказ покупателя", тогда он должен заполнить в справочник "Контрагенты" свои данные.

----------


## ArPlus

> Открыл я обработку панели навигации, да там конечно множество команд, у каждой кнопки получается свои координаты в HTML?
> Если так, то я конечно представляю мысленно вид панели (АРМ врача и администратора), но какие документы должны проходить по этому алгоритму, и делать её одинаковой для всех сотрдуников? будет ли так работать?
> Короче это капец полный :):confused:


Вот и начни с составления списка объектов доступных администратору и врачу. Потом визуализация в виде картинки-маршрута. Потом пользуем код html.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 52 секунды_



> На сколько я понимаю - УНФ можно вывисеть в интернете. Далее нужно ввести роль "посетитель". Для того, что-бы любой посетитель данного IP смог войти и посмотреть предлагаемую номенклатуру и прайс. ПУСТОЙ пароль и ПУСТОЕ имя для роли "посетитель" для того, что-бы каждый посетитель не запрашивал его.
> 
> На сайт,где висит УНФ. Посетитель сайта.
> 
> Если посетитель сформировал "заказ покупателя", тогда он должен заполнить в справочник "Контрагенты" свои данные.


На счет "вывесить" в интернете ты пока торопишься. Установи сначала свой УНФ на сервере, настрой его соответствующем образом. Потом... Ну в общем для инет-магазина так, ИМХО,  не делается...

----------


## rinosik

> Вот и начни с составления списка объектов доступных администратору и врачу. Потом визуализация в виде картинки-маршрута. Потом пользуем код html.
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты 52 секунды_
> 
> 
> На счет "вывесить" в интернете ты пока торопишься. Установи сначала свой УНФ на сервере, настрой его соответствующем образом. Потом... Ну в общем для инет-магазина так, ИМХО,  не делается...


http://www.infostart.ru/public/73875/ вот тут есть обработка для интернет магазина.

----------


## polkin

> http://www.infostart.ru/public/73875/ вот тут есть обработка для интернет магазина.


Спасибо. Но весь смысл - заставить 1С работать как интернет магазин......

----------


## rinosik

зачем открывать программу для широкой публики? ведь ты же не знаешь полностью уязвимые места. А я думаю в новой платформе они наверняка есть.

----------


## polkin

> зачем открывать программу для широкой публики? ведь ты же не знаешь полностью уязвимые места. А я думаю в новой платформе они наверняка есть.


Ну можно на сервер посадить урезанный вариант ("номенклатура" и "заказы покупателя") и использовать конвертацию......
Интерестно отвязаться от електронного магазина.

----------


## rinosik

что-то не могу выгрузить html-панель навигации. для изменения под то как мне надо. Подскажи плиз.

----------


## zashil

Доброго времени суток! Хотел задать вопрос по теме. Новичок. Интересует наладить выгрузку из БП в УНФ, а затем начать работать в УНФ и соответственно настроить синхронизацию УНФ и БП (то есть взаимный обмен если такое возможно). На сайте 1с видел, что информация по настройке обмена УНФ и БП есть в электронном руководстве, которое идет в комплекте с УНФ. Может у кого есть этот CD. Или может об этом еще где-то почитать можно. Буду очень признателен за любую помощь.

----------


## AlexZander_D

Есть там обмен, штатный. Я тут уже писал об этом, смотрите пост №14, там все подробно.

----------


## ArPlus

Вот про Фому и про Ерему... Штатного обмена между РИБ нет!

----------


## k_nick

> Есть там обмен, штатный. Я тут уже писал об этом, смотрите пост №14, там все подробно


Подробно расписан помощник. Супер. Я его не читал, пока не зашел а тупик. Но. Это обмен с БП, а не с УНФ ))

----------


## polkin

Свертки базы еще нет?

----------


## alex.solo

В новой редакции 1.2.2.8 заготовка под РИБ уже есть. Нужно с БСП скопировать план обмена и в общем модуле подправить две процедуры. Даже работает :)

----------


## Ы13

> А я прочитав топик так ничего и не понял =)
> Обмен УНФ-БП? Есть и даже работает штатный, если вдруг чего, то свистите и я дам обработку для обмена.


Свистю :) Оч. надо. Если не сложно скиньте обработку, требуется выгрузка данных из БП в УНФ. 
Да и ещё вопрос из УТ 10.3 в УНФ реально переместить хотя бы справочники?

----------


## Burocrat

Конвертация данных. Запуск MD82Exp:
Открыть ИБ в конфигураторе. 
2) Меню -> Сервис -> Параметры -> Общие
Установить флажок "Управляемое приложение и обычное приложение"
3) Меню -> Сервис -> Параметры -> Запуск 1С:Предприятия -> Основные
Установить флажок "Толстый клиент (обычное приложение)"
Запускаете обработку в обычном приложении. 
Затем в конфигураторе восстанавливаете параметры на те, что были изначально.

Ну и далее настройка правил обмена.

----------

